# Comments on proposed system



## designerfh (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm in the process of redesigning my system due to getting a ridiculous deal on a couple amps, and I would like some feedback from you knowledgeable folks. 

Current sub setup - Alpine MRP-M1000 pushing (2) 10" RF Punch Stage(2)'s, each sub in 0.7 cu/ft sealed. 

Proposed setup - Zapco C2k 9.0XD, pushing (2) 10w7's, each sub in 1.25 ct/ft sealed. I may run the subs stereo - I assume that would put out ~600w per speaker and shouldnt tax the amp much. Not sure if i need to bridge the amp. 

Trying to stuff all this behind and under my ext cab silverado - even with jacking the seat up i doubt i can get much bigger than the (2) 10s. 

I know this should be a huge improvement, but was wondering if it would get stupid loud?


----------



## ALL4SPL (Sep 30, 2009)

Even with that amazing amp, and those JLs stupid loud I don't think will be the result. However that depends on your definition of stupid loud. Why not just remove the EXT cab seats and build something that will do what your wanting and you can then go up in sub size over 10s.


----------



## designerfh (Nov 4, 2007)

Well, im not trying to hit 150 or anything like that - I guess I meant how much over what I currently have - which admittedly isnt too much. I guess for me low 140's is stupid loud.

And I actually use the backseat frequently, so I need to keep it for now. I am jacking it up 2" though to get some more room for the box.


----------



## ALL4SPL (Sep 30, 2009)

Hmm maybe look into something that's a shallower depth woofer and work yourself a ported enclosure in, definitely possible. But you seem to be going in the right direction, the Zapco is a very nice amp!


----------



## designerfh (Nov 4, 2007)

What would you suggest for a front stage? Currently i have some MB Quarts running off of a RF T400-4. I have a Zapco C2K 4.0X for the front stage now, and i was thinking of either going 3-way, or just adding another set of MB components - i should be able to get them to fit. I listen to metal, and want it loud enough to keep up with subs. 

I guess what im really trying to do is put together a "SQL" system. 

Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## ALL4SPL (Sep 30, 2009)

A good set of comps up front should be enough, however if you feel its lacking maybe think about doing a set of midbass in addition to what you have currently. I am not a personal fan of multiple component sets up front.


----------

